# Prices of Toy Poodle



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2007)

I am talking with a show breeder who says that her 7 month old female toy poodle is too small to show, only 8 1/4" , and weighs around 3lbs. she is wanting $1500. for the dog. It has been some 13 years since I have bought a dog, so need to know if this price is reasonable.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Around here that's what you'll pay for any poodle (size) with good parents.

The going rate seems to be $1000 to $2500 for a poodle with good parents.

You could always offer $1000 

-Todd


----------



## Turned (May 20, 2008)

i don't know where you live. I live in California and show quality poodles in this area go for $5000.00. Poodles from Show parents..are generally $2500.00. I think $1500 sounds about right to me.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Are you just wanting a companion or are you planning on showing?

If you are just wanting a companion I would suggest looking at a shelter or rescue in your area and surf www.petfinder.org 

Well if the breeder has done all the proper testing Toy Poodles need and they are complete on shots and have had a vet check I would say no, $1,500 is not a bad price.


----------



## vcapata (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in California and $1,500 is a good price. It's what I paid for Tilly and my daughter paid for LaLa. The breeder was going to keep them, but changed her mind because she was already showing as many dogs as she wanted to. She was also thrilled to know that the pups would grow up together for 6 more months or so before my daughter moved into her own house. But, they will see each other often.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I guess I'm either cheap or lucky. I can't imagine paying $1500 for a pet toy poodle. My daughter used her own money to pay for her standard when he was 7 weeks old. It sure wasn't $1500 for him and she is showing him. (UKC Grand - AKC pointed) Her miniature wasn't that much and she is showing him (UKC Champion, needs 1 leg for his Grand - starting AKC next month) Both of the parents had testing done. Her miniature was sired by an AKC/UKC Champion that finished AKC at 9 months so he is definately no slouch. He was just left in a crate by the previous owner and then returned to the breeder so we were lucky to get him. He has some issues but most are from lack of socialization. 
I think I would check out the rescues and see what they have - sometimes breeder returns are there and they can be very nice, a lot of nice dogs are put into rescues now with people losing their houses.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

As this post was started almost 4 years ago - you may want to keep in mind that prices may have changed (higher or lower) than what the OP mentioned...


----------

